# Let's say you had $400 to blow on WoC...



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

You have around $400 to spend on WoC but you have absolutely no models whatsoever. This isn't to see who can spend closest to $400, just to see what kind of army you'd build.

Here are the rules:
Cannot go above $400 by even 1 cent
Must go by Retail costs (Ebay and other site prices don't count)
Must follow the Army Composition %'s
Must be GW models (No Forge models )
Most importantly, have fun!

I'll start:
60 Warriors (5 boxes) $175
48 Marauders (3 boxes) $105
10 Chaos Knights $49.50
Hellcannon $57.50

Total Cost: $387


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Khorne Chaos Lord on Juggernaught: $35
Sorc on Foot: $13.25
5x Boxes of Warriors: $175
2x Marauder Horsemen: $44
2x Chaos Knights: $49.50
Shaggoth: $49.50
Vampire Counts Corpse Cart (War Shrine): $25
1x Mini-Warriors Box: $8.25 (To go with said Shrine)

$399.50


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Works out at £260 at the exchange rate at the minute.

2 Boxes of Ogre Kingdoms Ironguts (£36)
2 Boxes of Dark Elf Cold One Knights (£30)
Dragon Ogre Shaggoth (£30)
Galrauch (£35)
Warhammer Giant (£25)
Troll with Stone Club (£13.50)
3 River Trolls (81)
Khorne Chaos Champion (£8)

= £258.50

Gives me:

Galrauch
BSB/Lord on Dragon
Throgg, the Troll King
9 Chaos Trolls
8 Dragon Ogres
Shaggoth
Giant

Not legal (Core only equals 405pts) over 1600pts, but I can always play Throgg, the Trolls, BSB, some Dragon Ogres, and a Shaggoth.

Funnily enough, I'm making the list as I'm watching Shrek, hence the influence, lol.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

What a great thread!

I'd go
5 boxes Warriors $175
10 Knights $49.50
2 Hellcannons $115
Khorne Lord on Juggernaut (easily one of the best models in the whole GW range) $35
Chaos Sorceror (preferably that one that has the falcon head) $17

$391.50


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

Everybody knows theres taxes on top of the amounts right?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

BioCreed said:


> Everybody knows theres taxes on top of the amounts right?


Depends which country you are in; the UK examples look to be gross prices.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

$400, eh? You can buy a -lot- of Warriors for that. 

I think I'd go with:
-Lord on Juggernaut (35)
-Exalted Hero of Khorne x3 (45)
-2x Battallion (180)
-3x Warriors of Chaos (35 ea; 105)

$365 plus tax is going to end up around 400. That'd give you a Lord, a BSB, two other heroes, 60 Warriors (to be divided into 4 units of 15), 10 Knights, 20 Warhounds (either 4 units of 5 or two of 10), and 40 Marauders.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Why not buy 3 or 4 battalion boxes.
3x Battalion boxes at $270
36 Chaos Warriors, 
60 Chaos Marauders,
30 Chaos Warhounds
15 Chaos Knights
Plus 2x Warrior Boxes - total of 60 warriors $70
Hellcannon round off to $60
This does'nt include tax like BioCreed states but it leads to $400


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah tax isn't part of this thread  I'm in Canaduh and our tax is 13% so we'll just ignore that disgusting number.

I'm surprised people are taking Battalions for the fact that, from what I've read, Warhounds are garbage now. I have no idea if that's true but it doesn't look like anyone takes them and they'd be impossible to trade off.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

3 Boxes Marauders [$105]
3 Boxes Warriors [$105]
1 Small Box of 3 Extra Warriors [$8.25]
2 Chaos Sorcerer Blisters [$26.50]
1 Box Ogre Kingdoms Bulls [$40]
1 Box Chaos Spawn [$33]
2 Boxes Marauder Horsemen [$44]
1 Box Chaos Chariot [$33]

That's a good balance, and you can use the Ogres as either Chaos Ogres, or use the extra bits from the Chaos Spawn to make a lot of Spawn. Some of the Chaos Warriors from the box sets can easily become exalted champions if needed.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd get 

2 ogre battalions for 28 chaos ogres (maybe use the gnoblars for something else)£100

2 WOC battalions + 2 WOC box sets for £136
40 marauder horde
48 warriors
20 hounds
10 knights
1 sorcerer £8
Wulfrik £9.50
1 mutations sprue to upgade some warriors to chosen £6.00
leaving me with a grand total of .50p depending on he exchange rate.

I'm sure with this lot I could get a fairly competative army especially if I horde up the marauders and stick wulfrik in their for the rear entry ability or even make them into khorne flail marauder bombs and use them to disrupt the enemy.


----------

